
Modern Train Kits - rb808
I&#x27;m looking at building a model train. Most of the stuff out there is very old fashioned, with big heavy transformers and low tech - plus its expensive.<p>Ideally I&#x27;d like a standard electrified track, but a motorized carriage that can be controlled with a raspberry pi or similar. I figured it would be common but haven&#x27;t found anything.<p>Anyone have any tips?
======
rb808
After some research I'm going with Lego. Will start with basic kit then I can
try to automate later.

~~~
rb808
fyi

[https://shop.lego.com/en-US/LEGO-Power-Functions-Motor-
Set-8...](https://shop.lego.com/en-US/LEGO-Power-Functions-Motor-Set-8293)
[https://shop.lego.com/en-US/LEGO-Power-Functions-Train-
Motor...](https://shop.lego.com/en-US/LEGO-Power-Functions-Train-Motor-88002)
[https://shop.lego.com/en-US/Flexible-and-Straight-
Tracks-749...](https://shop.lego.com/en-US/Flexible-and-Straight-Tracks-7499)

